# The "Who's fed up of hearing about Iphone 5" Thread



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just dont see what the fuss is!!

Now I am not a miserable git first off, just can thing of alot of better things to spend £500+ on.

Are we really ever that far from a laptop or pc that we cant just have phones that make and receive calls!!!

So, i am officially fed up.

1.Mark328


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I really couldn't give a cr4p about it, wouldn't entertain anything from apple tbh.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Could not give a monkeys!

I have the iPhone 4. 

Don't want to spend £200 + on an upgrade. Nor £44 per month on contract. Nor spending £25 a time on cables to connect to my various docks and speakers. 

I was paying £35 per month unlimited calls & text with 500 mb of data. 

Today I went to a sim only contract with unlimited calls, texts and 1 GB of data for £20 a month. 

Happy daze!!


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Lookey lookey :lol:


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Not me, picked mine up at lunch time.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

I also couldn't give a crap


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you don't have to pay £500 for one..


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> you don't have to pay £500 for one..


Nope Kev I got our 2 for£109


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bargain 
i was hinting more at a contract one rather than PAYG though..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mark328 said:


> So, i am officially fed up.
> 
> 1.Mark328


2.mustgetoutmore


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

pooma said:


> I really couldn't give a cr4p about it, wouldn't entertain anything from apple tbh.


..........same here.More to go wrong if you ask me.As long as my HTC can make/receive calls & text it works for me.:thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Your fed up of hearing about Iphone 5 so you start a Thread to talk about not talking about it :lol:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

S63 said:


> 2.mustgetoutmore


Theres always one.

So not having the latest fashion accessory means i dont get out?

Lets not make assumptions eh? :wave:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

VW STEVE. said:


> ..........same here.More to go wrong if you ask me.As long as my HTC can make/receive calls & text it works for me.:thumb:


I have an Orange monte carlo, it makes calls, sends texts and gets on the net, even used it as a sat nav and it was spot on.

I can't stand apples approach of if it's not ours we want nowt to do with it, my mate has the iphone 4 which he filmed some snowboarding on, I said just bluetooth it to me, to which he said, I can't because it'll not bluetooth to anything other than another iphone,,,WTF.

Also I'm sure I saw this new phone has a different connection setup to the previous phones and ipods which means a dock you currently own is useless or an adaptor has to be bought if they make one available, way to rip off your loyal custumers.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hasan1 said:


> Your fed up of hearing about Iphone 5 so you start a Thread to talk about not talking about it :lol:


Good point.

End of discussions


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

mark328 said:


> Just dont see what the fuss is!!
> 
> Now I am not a miserable git first off, just can thing of alot of better things to spend £500+ on.
> 
> ...














Hasan1 said:


> Your fed up of hearing about Iphone 5 so you start a Thread to talk about not talking about it :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I also thought that £500 on the iPhone 5 would be a waste , So instead I ordered the BMW performance air intake system for £600


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i just cant see where the fuss has come from for this release.i thought the 4s release was poor,this just int what i would have liked to see from an apple phone.

simple questions have to beasked here
1,is it a game changer? NO
2,does it look better? NO
3,does it leave the previous two devices in its wake ?well,NO.

if i had a iphone 4 or 4s i certainly wouldnt be throwing it away in disgust at how weak and poor it looks in comparisson.the galaxy s3 may not have the brand snobbery,but its a **** load more exciting thn the iphone5.

also,did anyone else see the breakfast news reporting from apple stores this morning ? i wasnt shocked at the mongs waiting in line to be the first to get one,what i was shocked at was the whooping and hollering of the apple store staff as they opened the doors to let people in.they where high fiving people,patting them on the back,hugging them.its like a ****ing cult.i was half expecting to see tom cruise in the background handing out scientology leaflets.i thought i had hit the remote and changed news channel and someone had found the cure for cancer.absolute farce.

add me to the "i dont see what all the fuss is about,old git page" lol.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> I also thought that £500 on the iPhone 5 would be a waste , So instead I ordered the BMW performance air intake system for £600


I know which I'd rather have, and I like you would be listening to enhanced induction roar.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mark328 said:


> Theres always one.
> 
> So not having the latest fashion accessory means i dont get out?
> 
> Lets not make assumptions eh? :wave:


No assumption was made

You said I'm officially fed up with the IPhone media

If you get out a bit more, you will feel a lot better for it :wave:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A nice gadget is nice but some people's addiction to Apple is beyond scary. 

It is very much like some of those annoying football fans that can't hear or see a bad thing their team does. 

There is always an excuse even when the league table shows they aren't doing too well.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..cant beat a macbook though.im gonna watch arsenal cane man city on mine.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> ..cant beat a macbook though.im gonna watch arsenal cane man city on mine.


They will probably lose in the real world though.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My 2 year old HTC Desire does all I need and only costs me £9 a month with unlimited internet access.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry I'm late. Which one is the "Apple products don't give me erections" queue? .
As much as I'm not a fan of Apple I bloody love their Fanboys. Hours of fun watching their cogs turn coming up with reasons why Apple stuff is worth the over inflated price.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> They will probably lose in the real world though.


..not a chance.its a different team this season.strongest weve been for ages.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

m.gizmodo.com/5945477/watch-this-brand-new-iphone-5-burst-into-flame


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

silverback said:


> i just cant see where the fuss has come from for this release.i thought the 4s release was poor,this just int what i would have liked to see from an apple phone.
> 
> simple questions have to beasked here
> 1,is it a game changer? NO
> ...


:lol: i pmsl reading that!

Anyway, Iphones are a lovely piece of kit, but the jump from each release isn't big enough to justify the hype & upgrading straight away for the cost imo. 
Sure if you're upgrading from an old flip/basic phone then yes i could justify the cost,. But to upgrade from a 4S to a 5 just to be up to date is like a women who spend £X on an expensive pair of shoes and ditches them when the colour has gone out of season, or they've changed the colour of the stitching etc.

I guess i'm just not into keeping up with the latest gadgets like i used to be when i was younger!
Infact my phone is still an old Nokia 8800, all i do is make a few calls & texts every now and again but it still gets comments on how nice it looks & feels!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I phones, I get it they are great at what they do, have great marketing (for easily minded people) and i can see the appeal when they work. My mate has had every i phone since the first launch, and everytime i see him he has moaned at how unreliable they are. But still slags off my htc which has been faultless in the 3 years ive had it. I really can't understand how people get so passionate over an electrical iteam, i mean to camp outside an apple store for 7+ days is a bit weird.

I think any phone these days is great and a work of genius, if we all stood back and realised from what we had 10 years ago to now then i think people might realise that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I admire Apples strategy, very clever indeed. They have taken the art of selling stuff nobody actually needs but really wants to a whole new level, for some it's like collecting stamps and must have every new model.

A bit like some here that collect waxes etc, don't need but must have.

I'm sure the Apple fans would find us equally bonkers.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you don't have to pay £500 for one..


How do you get them cheaper?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Sorry I'm late. Which one is the "Apple products don't give me erections" queue? .
> As much as I'm not a fan of Apple I bloody love their Fanboys. Hours of fun watching their cogs turn coming up with reasons why Apple stuff is worth the over inflated price.


Lets not get in to an argument about which companies fanboys are best .

I also hope you're not generalizing and saying that all people who use apple products are fanboys because the fanboys are an insult to apple and the creative people who favor Apple due to the advantages that the mac has for more specialized tasks :thumb:. Me being a product designer (and film maker at times) my mac is not a status symbol or statement that I get out to show off, it's a working machine, I quite regularly put the hardware and OSX through it's paces and push it to the limits of what it can do, most of the fanboys don't know or understand how much OSX can do and just how powerful some of the tool are. I have tried film editing and CAD on the PC and it just doesn't work as well, contrary to the fanboys beliefs OSX does slow up when you push it but it rarely bites back and fails where as Windows (certainly in my experience) becomes unstable and often completely locks up whilst doing the same task.

Oh and I can't be ar$ed with the Iphone, for me the latest offerings from the likes of HTC, Samsung and Motorola are much more exciting and interesting, It's all very well Apple bleating about their retina display but the fact is that for web browsing and media tasks such as watching movies size is what matters. And as for the row over other companies 'copying' apple and them trying to patent things like the pinch to zoom and slide to unlock gestures it's just ludicrous, it's like Volvo trying to patent the three point seatbelt just because they were the first to use it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Lets not get in to an argument about which companies fanboys are best .
> 
> I also hope you're not generalizing and saying that all people who use apple products are fanboys because the fanboys are an insult to apple and the creative people who favor Apple due to the advantages that the mac has for more specialized tasks :thumb:. Me being a product designer (and film maker at times) my mac is not a status symbol or statement that I get out to show off, it's a working machine, I quite regularly put the hardware and OSX through it's paces and push it to the limits of what it can do, most of the fanboys don't know or understand how much OSX can do and just how powerful some of the tool are. I have tried film editing and CAD on the PC and it just doesn't work as well, contrary to the fanboys beliefs OSX does slow up when you push it but it rarely bites back and fails where as Windoes (certainly in my experience) becomes unstable and often completely locks up whilst doing the same task.
> 
> Oh and I can't be ar with the Iphone, for me the latest offerings from the likes of HTC, Samsung and Motorola are much more exciting and interesting, It's all very well Apple bleating about their retina display but the fact is that for web browsing and media tasks such as watching movies size is what matters. And as for this whole row over other companies 'copying' apple and them trying to patent things like pinch to zoom and slide to unlock it's just ludicrous, it's like Volvo trying to patent the three point seatbelt just because they were the first to use it.


Well said.osx is in a different league to windows.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I phones, I get it they are great at what they do, have great marketing (for easily minded people) and i can see the appeal when they work. My mate has had every i phone since the first launch, and everytime i see him he has moaned at how unreliable they are. But still slags off my htc which has been faultless in the 3 years ive had it.


Yes, but don't forget. He's a special one. Someone stole his St Patricks day hat from his head and he never noticed. 
He also spent 20 minutes on Wednesday night telling me my Wildfire was crap and trying to convince me my PC was a massive waste of space and his Ipad was better.
He didn't seem to get that it's a gaming PC and not just for web browsing. I should be glad he did'nt mention my car, or I'd have gone home crying


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the queues where ridiculous at the liverpool one store,and the conditions they had them waiting in line for where worse still.










the ironic thing is apple were set up to break away from the chains and vice like grip that gates had over the tech.now there the ones with the closed off elitist attitude.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

You don't have to read the thread, just like i don't have to read your wurth paint boring thread.

#attentionseeker.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Me being a product designer (and film maker at times) my mac is not a status symbol or statement that I get out to show off, it's a working machine, I quite regularly put the hardware and OSX through it's paces and push it to the limits of what it can do, most of the fanboys don't know or understand how much OSX can do and just how powerful some of the tool are. I have tried film editing and CAD on the PC and it just doesn't work as well, contrary to the fanboys beliefs OSX does slow up when you push it but it rarely bites back and fails where as Windows (certainly in my experience) becomes unstable and often completely locks up whilst doing the same task.


That's not really true. My partner is a designer and Maya in particular works a lot better in Windows, the differences with the Adobe suite and Solidworks are only down to what hardware you have installed.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> How do you get them cheaper?


It was cheaper for me to upgrade than it was downgrade my contract to sim only.
Once i sold my existing phone its going to cost me £11pm with the new phone and at the end I will have a phone that is also worth more than keeping my existing phone.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I wandered into the Apple shop Today in town, which was protected by Bouncers on the Doors!

People were hysterically trying to get their hands on the 'test' 5's, which I somehow managed to get my hands on with no bother....you just have to be in the right place at the right time... 

Personal opinion?....it's okay. Nice hand size, usual nice sturdiness feel towards it, and seems a tad more better with the display, and the design, compared to the 4.

All in all, that's about it.

I followed the sheep a couple of years back and got the 4.....it took about a month before I was thinking about what phone I'd like next.

I find the Iphone to be a quality phone, just not the B all and End all of things.

I'll be looking elsewhere in January.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> That's not really true. My partner is a designer and Maya in particular works a lot better in Windows, the differences with the Adobe suite and Solidworks are only down to what hardware you have installed.


I'm not getting into the old argument of mac vs pc but you are right about Autodesk products, they are much better on the PC :thumb:. But I use either Lightwave or Rhino 3d which are better on the Mac . With a mac it comes into its own when you push the hardware and software to the limit, sure the OS is very pretty but it's very functional and always works faultlessly. The inherent stability of UNIX means that OSX deals with just about any demanding task I through at it with no crashes and no errors. And unlike previous PC's I've owned its general operating speed hasn't slowed much over time which is down to the lack of registry files which is partly what causes Windows based machines to grind to a halt over time, my macbook isn't as quick as it was out the box but it's still more than acceptable. These are major factors that swing it for me, sure it can become slow and unresponsive whilst dealing with a demanding task such as rendering a FCP project or modeling something complex in lightwave but it always pulls through and completes the task first time every time without fail.

This stability and reliability is something the fanatical fanboys don't get to see as browsing the web doesn't exactly put much strain on it's resources :lol:. The only advantage over a PC you get when browsing the web on a mac is the multitouch facilities.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I'm not getting into the old argument of mac vs pc but you are right about Autodesk products, they are much better on the PC :thumb:. But I use either Lightwave or Rhino 3d which are better on the Mac . With a mac it comes into its own when you push the hardware and software to the limit, sure the OS is very pretty but it's very functional and always works faultlessly. The inherent stability of UNIX means that OSX deals with just about any demanding task I through at it with no crashes and no errors. And unlike previous PC's I've owned its general operating speed hasn't slowed much over time which is down to the lack of registry files which is partly what causes Windows based machines to grind to a halt over time, my macbook isn't as quick as it was out the box but it's still more than acceptable. These are major factors that swing it for me, sure it can become slow and unresponsive whilst dealing with a demanding task such as rendering a FCP project or modeling something complex in lightwave but it always pulls through and completes the task first time every time without fail.
> 
> This stability and reliability is something the fanatical fanboys don't get to see as browsing the web doesn't exactly put much strain on it's resources :lol:. The only advantage over a PC you get when browsing the web on a mac is the multitouch facilities.


:thumb:


----------

